# New buggy



## poorboypaul (Nov 15, 2020)

Picked this up a week ago. 2021. Mule trans. 617cc. Wish I could afford a cab, but for 5k, it'll wait.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Nov 25, 2020)

Shoot I didn't think they made anything sort of practical like this. I thought they just built those dizzy a**hole buggies that go 1000 miles an hour cause rich pricks can't walk across their yard or they'll get their Keens dirty.


----------

